# Happy Birthday, Abby



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Abby is 5 years old today.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Abby!!!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Abby!


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Abby!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

pretty girl.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

What a beauty!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy birthday Abby, I wish you many many more!!

She is a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

happy Birthday you gorgeous lady!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hope she has a special day with her special people!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Abby! The clarity in that picture is amazing!!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Hope you have a wonderful birthday, Abby!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

A BIG Happy Birthday to Abby!!!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Abby!

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday! 










She is beautiful!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day pretty girl!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

nice picture..so pretty!


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Happy birthday pretty girl !!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful girl! Happy birthday Abby!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you so much, everyone!

She got a bit spoiled today since it was her birthday. She had a nice steak (and then half of DH's steak and a piece of salami as well ...) for dinner, and was allowed on the couch to watch TV after.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

A very Happy Belated Birthday to Abby, home she enjoyed her special steak dinner.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to miss wonderful Abby!!! Belated yet warm wishes to such a smart, stable, gorgeous representative of our breed. Abby is an amazing ambassador for GSDs and all that they can be! HUGS to sweetie-grrrrl Abby from Patti







and Grimm







!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better, Patti. Indeed, Abby is a wonderful ambassador of the breed and very much appreciated for all she does in that role. I can see she had a happy birthday already so I'll just wish her many more.


----------

